# Air Force ICE Jacket



## Matt_Fisher (14 Nov 2005)

I'm looking for photos of the Air Force's 'Gore-Tex' ICE jacket.  If anyone has any, could they please either post them here, or email them to me?

Thanks!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Nov 2005)

Info on the "ICE" Gear can be found here http://www.army.gc.ca/Chief_Land_Staff/Clothe_the_soldier/hab/2/242_e.asp


Hope this helps.


----------



## Strike (15 Nov 2005)

That's a completely different jacket from the one the initial poster is talking about.  Anyone know the link to the AF site that has the new clothing?


----------



## geo (15 Nov 2005)

Army & airforce have gone with a common design.... that's it
CADPAT, covered buttons (where there are some) to prevent FOD


----------



## PViddy (15 Nov 2005)

I thought the Airforce ones had the reflective stripes that can be velcroed in or out depending on your job? (flightline ops etc.).  i know the CADPAT fatigues are all streamlined now.  But i don't think the Army is getting issued the same jackets as the Airforce...yet.  At this point, i am speculatiing, but this is what i have read.  Somone with more insight.....

cheers

PV


----------



## GO!!! (15 Nov 2005)

PViddy is right, there is an AF specific jacket with concealable reflective tape on it, and a raincoat, which must be air force specific, because no - one in the cbt arms has one   :rage:

No luck on finding a picture of one though.


----------



## Strike (15 Nov 2005)

Actually, the rumour out of Gagetown was that the Army will be getting them too.  I guess one of the kit shops in Winnipeg was selling them -- they bought them straight from the dealer.  A kit shop in Gagetown was looking into buying them as well and were told they were not allowed as it was going to be issued to the Army as well.

They're a nice piece of kit, but the pants make alot of noise, so not too good when you're trying to be stealthy.


----------



## Icer (15 Nov 2005)

The reflective strips are only on the rain jacket (they can be easily hidden).


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Nov 2005)

> GO!!! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Strike said:
			
		

> Actually, the rumour out of Gagetown was that the Army will be getting them too.   I guess one of the kit shops in Winnipeg was selling them -- they bought them straight from the dealer.   A kit shop in Gagetown was looking into buying them as well and were told they were not allowed as it was going to be issued to the Army as well.
> 
> They're a nice piece of kit, but the pants make alot of noise, so not too good when you're trying to be stealthy.



The rumors are true, the army version is currently being redesigned due to trial failure with LFTEU.  Look for the new redsigned jacket in the very near future.


----------



## armyvern (15 Nov 2005)

Nfld_Sapper said:
			
		

> The rumors are true, the army version is currently being redesigned due to trial failure with LFTEU.   Look for the new redsigned jacket in the very near future.



Some of the rumors are true:

1) The Air Force ICE Gortex jacket/pants/overalls/parkas are the same ones as the Army is getting. They are a merged design much like our merged cadpat; and

2) Air Force Rain jacket does have the reflective tape on it. The tape simply folds up and under and velcros down. Irritates the hell out of me to see them walking up the street here with the reflective tape down. It's only supposed to be down while on the flight line/ramp.

3) Army cadpat raingear...now officially sanctioned as a sub-project to the Main Clothe the Soldier Mandate. Copy of the updated briefing on CTS Project Status is linked below (Apr 2005), Raingear sub-project can be found on page 11 and page 13 states that the VCDS has directed a merged design with the AF Raingear:
http://72.14.207.104/search?q=cache:5Wxzi0bQVGcJ:www.textiles.ca/ctidndconference/presentations/Army-CTS.PDF+army+clothe+the+soldier+update&hl=en

CEMS Update (Clothing Equipment Millenium Standard - Air Force) Briefing (Apr 2005):
http://72.14.207.104/search?q=cache:BnjfDBXv0TkJ:www.textiles.ca/ctidndconference/presentations/AirForce-CEMS.PDF+clothing+Equipment+Millenium+Standard&hl=en

Will post more updates as I receive them.

Vern


----------



## geo (15 Nov 2005)

yup - just like I said.

Rain gear was NOT part of original discussion - 

the Airforce bought and paid for the CADPAT rain gear so they are welcome to have it... and it does not upset me that some blue hatters are going round in it.

I would rather that someone else iron out the bugs before making the switch (again)


----------



## Bzzliteyr (24 Nov 2005)

/begin thread hijack

Armyvern, quick question for you as you work in QM on base here.. ( I think I know who you are, trying to nail it down).  We have one of our DP1 soldiers that just graduated,  he has a green version of what looks like the current ICE jacket that the guys from Pet and Edmonton seem to have.  It has the fuzzy hand warming pockets, the upper left arm pocket with velcro cover, the dwon zippering posckets and all the other goodies.  How did he get this?  I know he had the 70's "stud" jacket before that, is it a lack of availability for the new style green goretex or is it something "new" we might be seeing?

/thread hijack done


----------



## Good2Golf (24 Nov 2005)

Bzzliteyr, that's the converged design your seeing (first pic below).  For those folks that saw tac hel guys running around in an OD107 version of the Air Force blue ECoWWs Goretex called TACoWWs (Tac Avn Cold Wet Wx System), (second pic below) for the last few years, the converged ICE design is closest to that, but in CADPAT.  Fuzzy lined pockets, etc.  The only thing that's changed appreciably from TACoWWs to ICE is front rank, zips under the armpits, velcro for nametape and buttons for zip and pocket flaps vice snaps...

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## armyvern (24 Nov 2005)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> /begin thread hijack
> 
> Armyvern, quick question for you as you work in QM on base here.. ( I think I know who you are, trying to nail it down).   We have one of our DP1 soldiers that just graduated,   he has a green version of what looks like the current ICE jacket that the guys from Pet and Edmonton seem to have.   It has the fuzzy hand warming pockets, the upper left arm pocket with velcro cover, the dwon zippering posckets and all the other goodies.   How did he get this?   I know he had the 70's "stud" jacket before that, is it a lack of availability for the new style green goretex or is it something "new" we might be seeing?
> 
> /thread hijack done



You are seeing right. Due to there not being any more IECS brought into the system because the ICE is coming in, critical national shortages are being experienced in the 10 most common sizes of the Army OG gortex.
There will be no more Army IECS available until the next TF is converted to ICE. As most Air Force Units have now been converted to their CEMS cadpat gortex, there is a surplus of the Air Force TacCow gortex (the OG Gortex with the pockets on the upper sleeve). This is an AF item. 
Due to the excess stock of the AF OG gortex, some Land DEU pers (ie those that wear the 10 most common sizes) are now being issued with it until their conversion to ICE as a stop-gap measure. Hey, it might be AF but it is gortex and better than wearing the OG combat jacket into the field.
That's what's happening.
If you're thinking I'm a red-head with a crew cut who works in Clothing Stores Gagtown....you'd be right.  8)


----------



## Good2Golf (25 Nov 2005)

Dang, got my pictures flipped around, Bzzltyr...was trying to describe what Armyvern was saying about temp issue of the TACoWWs...I figure you knew what I meant since pic#2 should look like what your DP1 guy is wearing for the time being.

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## Britney Spears (25 Nov 2005)

It's called the TACCOW system? That's the best name ever! Why don't we ever get smart people like that in the army who can come up with this stuff?

The air force all have goretex raincoats already, and around here we still  need a note from the CDS to get pockets on our sleeves... :crybaby:


----------



## Blakey (25 Nov 2005)

Britney Spears said:
			
		

> It's called the TACCOW system? That's the best name ever! Why don't we ever get smart people like that in the army who can come up with this stuff?
> 
> The air force all have goretex raincoats already, and around here we still   need a note from the CDS to get pockets on our sleeves... :crybaby:



Then you will love this name...


> Canadian Air Force Groundcrew Extreme Cold and Wet Weather System (CAGECOWWS)


 :rofl:


----------



## Bzzliteyr (25 Nov 2005)

Armyvern, are you the grouchy one I hear about all the time?


----------



## armyvern (25 Nov 2005)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Armyvern, are you the grouchy one I hear about all the time?



Who me??   :rofl:

You should send me a PM on that!! We all just try to do our jobs. I just will not put up with whiny BS antics at the counter...the whiners don't like that. I'll guarantee you the other side of whatever story you happen to hear. Wanna come work the counter for a day and experience it for yourself?? I do OJT!!!   ;D


----------



## Cadpat20 (1 Feb 2006)

You asked for pic of the Air Force Gore Tex jacket this one I found on E-Bay of the pre cadpat.


----------



## Good2Golf (1 Feb 2006)

Ebay?  WTF?


----------

